# American maker ID help for Japanese/western hybrid



## swhallo (Mar 5, 2022)

Hi bought these recently, 
Can anyone help ID the maker. No stamps. Supposed to tamahagane but American made?!? 
Solid Damascus pattern not laminated over stainless. 
The spine and heel are chamfered to a point. 
The shape seems to be Japanese western hybrid. 
the back of the blade is completely flat and the bevel is slightly concave. Which is opposite of standard Japanese single bevel.
Handle is horn ferrule and maybe cherry handle with ebony pin. 

Any help ID-ing appreciated!


----------

